# Happy Birthday youngdon!!!!!!!!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​Have a great day Don!!!!!!​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Mike !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday, has your birthday suit changed much over the many year's ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Don...????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Happy Birthday Buddy-----------Have a Great Day*

*skip*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Don!

I don't know about you but my birthday suit is all knicked up and stretched out of shape. :hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My birthday suit doesn't fit like it used to. I got hair in places that just seems wrong. I have pains I didn't used to have (yes I was referencing someone in particular) I don't run as fast as I used to, nor as I as limber. I've gained weight that seems to like it here because I can't seem to get rid of it, My eyes aren't what they used to be, so I have to wear these stupid things on my face that detract from my natural good looks. All that stupid stuff I did as a younger person IS catching up to me. People seem to pizz me off easier. But in response to all these things, I own two pairs of scissors and a good shaver and a beard, the pains are who they are, I don't have to run, I own a Colt and that makes every man equal, I don't intend on tying myself in knots, I'd like to lose the weight, but the wife still loves me the same, Being less attractive to the ladies has kept humble, I'd do all that stupid stuff all over again and probably more often, and I know it's not me, I hardly ever pizz myself off......And remember this if nothing else "Ed is always right".


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday bud


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

have a HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday. And many more.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen.

I really appreciate all the well wishes. It was another good day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry I missed the party but glad you didn't, YD. Sure wish Hassell hadn't mentioned anything about any birthday suit. Kinda messed up the moment.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Sorry I missed the party but glad you didn't, YD. Sure wish Hassell hadn't mentioned anything about any birthday suit. Kinda messed up the moment.


 At least I didn't ask for pic's..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Sorry I missed the party but glad you didn't, YD. Sure wish Hassell hadn't mentioned anything about any birthday suit. Kinda messed up the moment.


Thanks Glen ! No worries for sure, it's just another day. So many people partied that today all they'll have energy to do is sit around and watch TV


----------

